# Need to remove baseboards that are glued and nailed



## recklessrick (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm doing some painting and flooring in my house and need to remove the baseboards. Normally I've removed ones that are just nailed on, no big deal. The ones in my house are nailed AND glued on... I took off some in the living room with quite a bit of difficulty because the glue held onto the paint which peeled away at the wall in some places. I used a razor blade to cut when it was pulling really bad. Is there a better way to do this? They are painted press-board baseboards.

Thanks all!

Rick


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

You did just about all you can do. Run a razor knife over the whole top edge of all the base before you start to pull it up.


----------



## recklessrick (Oct 13, 2005)

That's what I figured, I'll do what I can then. What's the best stuff to use to patch the wall should a it rip some of the wallboard a bit?

Thanks!!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I usually patch with joint compound in a case like that


----------



## recklessrick (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I hope I don't have to patch but you never know....

Rick


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

recklessrick said:


> ...I hope I don't have to patch...


 Exactly


recklessrick said:


> but you never know....


 ...exactly

If you do need it, you'll probably be able to get away with a 4" putty or taping knife and a small tub of compound
Post back if it's really bad or deep, but I'd be kinda suprised if that wouldn't take care of it


----------



## recklessrick (Oct 13, 2005)

Good deal, I'll let you know if your tip doesn't do the trick.

Thanks for the great help!!

Rick


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Sell some new base that is higher as an update, everybody is going 5-1/4" Colonial nowdays.


----------

